# Networking >  Secure Socket Layer

## Martin Lucas

What is Secure Socket Layer (SSL)?

Any answer
Thanks in Adv.
Martin

----------


## anushya

Hi,

Secure Socket Layer:
          In simple words, we can say, securily using the internet. When u call a person to give an important confidential message, and if u came to know that message is trapped by somebody, what will u do? Same when u send the secret message thru web, if any unauthorised trapped means then???
To avoid this, this layer is used. While accessing the net, the details that we are sending or receiving will be secured in one layer. The message will be hidden inside this layer.
         Techinally says, SSL is protocol, used to surf the details securely, located between HTTP - TCP. If the SSL is enabled in our browser settings, our details will be secured in a hidden layer which will not be seen by unauthorised. The key will be used to lock the secret message in the layer at sender side and the same will be used to open the secret message at the receiver side. Mostly used in VPN concepts.

This is very intersting topic. For more details, How Does Secure Socket Layer (SSL) Work?

----------


## Martin Lucas

Thats really nice

Thank you for such answer, anushya!

Regards
Martin

----------


## nikhil_rattan

Hi,

I am agree with anushya,but i want to add some more

Yes in voice data scenario tunnel will work with SSL. Where your data got shell of encapsulation for security.

Regards 

NIkhil Rattan

----------

